# Newbie due to start ivf - any advice welcomed :)



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hya,

My name is Laura and I'd like to join you lovely ladies during my ivf journey if that's ok.  I'm 30 and my husband is 33 - we have been trying for a baby for just over 3 years with no success (not one BFP!).

We have had tests and all come back ok, we didn't have any success with clomid after 8 months and have our first consultation appointment next Friday for ivf.

We're quite nervous about the whole thing and would appreciate any help, tips or advice you may have.  I'd love to buddy up with someone in a similar situation.

Good luck to you all - keep positive  xXx


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Laura, hope ur journey goes smoothly from now on with a bfp my advice:
Get pineapple juice, brasil nuts, thermal heat pads, loads of magazines, ice cubes for injection site and I got meditation cd which talks through the 4 weeks of ivf , keep sense of humour and let urself have a good cry as hormones are all over the place.

Good luck


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for your response, I do hope all goes well for you too.

Do you think it's worth me starting to eat/drink all those things now and how much would you recommend?

We have our first appt on Friday, does anyone know what will happen then? (when it all starts etc).  Sorry for all the questions (I should perhaps just wait to see what dr says at the appt) - I'm excited and really nervous all in one.

Thanks  x


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes I would start healthy eating now, good luck


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Laulau106,

I think im in a similar position to you in that im about to start IVF and have no idea what to expect. I am 27 and my partner is 33. I have severe endometreosis that has made it very difficult to concieve naturally. We have our first consultation on Wednesday. We are also very nervous and have no idea what to expect. 

As i'm in a similar situation I can't really advise or help but I can be your buddy   

Hope to hear from you

Ronnie77
xxx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice - healthy eating has officially kicked in big time lol 

Hya ronnie, it's lovely to hear from u. I've got so many questions I'm just hoping they are all answered after the first consultation. I've just ordered a book lol.  I think the treatment may start after next period (that's if we don't have to have any more tests beforehand!). My periods are irregular but have been around 36 days recently which means it should arrive 23rd dec ish - great time to start treatment hey.

Are u nhs or private? We're nhs at a clinic that does private too (st Jude's).  I don't know about u but since we got the appt I've been up and down and I haven't even started any treatment yet lol.

I think ill have to cancel some of my Xmas leave and save it for treatment time as I don't get anytime off work.

Hope all goes well on Wednesday, I'll be thinking of u  xXx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have questions about questions rolling around in my head. I recently had surgery for my endometreosis where they confirmed that I would have to have IVF. This was 3 weeks ago so it is all a bit of a shock still! I was given Zoladex before I left hospital and was told I would have this for 3 months so I guess I'll be starting then. 23rd Dec is not ideal but im guessing there is never really a good time. Plus im sure you'd rather start sooner rather than later.

We are on the NHS but in the borough that we live in we have to pay anyway. Oh god i'm all over the place. I don't know if it's the zoladex, the appointment looming or just me!! I'm hoping this appoinment will let me know what to expect and settle me.

How is your partner coping with it all?


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

My god 3 weeks is good going lol!  A family member of mine fell pregnant naturally after trying for 18 months once she had surgery for endometreosis so hopefully ivf will work for you.

Its a shame you have to pay, its mad how ivf funding is so different depending on where you live.

I was really tense and anxious after receiving our letter for our first appt on friday but I seem to have calmed down a little now - I think its just me coming to terms with the fact that we do need ivf and cant do it naturally. 

Hope all goes well with your appt tomorrow, let me know how you get on - good luck


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey,

Just thought i'd fill you in on todays appointment. We have basically had the go ahead to get everything started. I need to have one more zoladex injection next week, read through lots of paper work and have an appointment with the nurse to discuss the whole process in depth. Then, the first lot of injections start on Jan 13th. It's all very scary, confusing and exciting all at the same time. I do feel more at ease now I have a better idea of whats happening and when.  

Good luck on Friday, hope all goes well and let me know how you get on

xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hya,

That's fab news hun! I bet u feel alot better now knowing where u stand etc.  u want to have a chilled out Xmas before it all starts.

Im looking forward to our appt tom......I'll keep u updated.  By the way I got a fab book from eBay for a fiver (complete guide to ivf - Kate Brian).

Chat soon  xXx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Laulau and all others

This is my first post on this site as I am starting IVF this month. My name is Emma and I'm 27. Me and my husband have been trying to concieve for 2 and half years with no success. We knew something wasn't right after nothing happened after a year so went to get checked out. Following nearly a year of investigations I was diagnosed with bilateral hydrosalpinx which is blocked tubes in Sept. I have just had them removed two weeks ago and now onto IVF for us.

So am also looking for support and information on what to expect from upcoming IVF. I start my tablets tomorrow then should be going onto down regulation injections just before christmas. Exciting but unnerving!

I also have low AMH so will be on lots of drugs when comes to stimulation which am abit worried about 

Lots of luck to you all

Em xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hya Em

Lovely to hear from u.

It sounds like we (me, u and ronnie) will all be starting the process within a month or two of each other so it will be good to share experiences etc.  

I just want to get started now, how long will it be for you until egg collection? Are u and other half taking any vitamins, supplements etc? We're taking pregnancies conception (his and hers).  Like u I'm worried about all the drugs but it will all be worth it in the end.

I've got my first appt Tom and like you I'm excited but anxious, what happened at your first appt?

Good luck with ur tablets tom, I'm sure we will be fine  

Lau x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Laulau,

Great to hear from you. So nice to think there will be other people going through the same thing at the same time. Yes be great to share experiences as we may all be using different clinics with different procedures!

Is it your first time at the IVF clinic? In our first appt we met our consultant which luckily for us is the same gynacologist which was treating me for my blocked tubes. This is because he is also the head of our IVF unit, which is great to see the same person and he's a great consultant. Feel ver confident with him which helps alot. He went through my diagnosis and what tests we would require before starting cycle. I had to have blood tests and so did hubby for any infections/sti's, Hormone tests for me for this AMH level and other normal hormones and had to get GP to sign to say fit for treatment and that was it. This only took about three weeks. Then we attended open evening with all other couples due to start ivf which included a presentation of process so was good. So not sure if you have already been through this.

If things go to plan  then should be looking at middle of jan for collection. I know how you feel. I have felt like that for the lasy year and now it is finally just around the corner its exciting!!

Consultant told me to take folic acid daily when cycle starts but apart from that nothing else needed. But I will def be eating healthy as can with christmas  and cutting down on caffiene!!

Lots of luck for tomorrow. Let me know how you get on. Look forward to hearing about it.

Em xx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ladies, ive read your posts and didnt want to just read and run. I have just had an unsuccessful first IVF treatment but learnt so much that I feel confident time number 2 is going to succeed. So i thought id share some of my wisdom with you. During treatment make sure you drink 2-3 litres of water to stop OHSS and 1 litre of milk for the protein. If you hate milk on its own like i do then make a milkshake. You need to carry this on right through to egg transfer and during your 2ww as helps implantation. Also during injections, if you hate them buy yourself a good supply of emla cream from the local chemist. Youll prob need about 6 tubes for the 2 weeks on injections. It numbs the area for a little while so you dont even feel injection. If you are prescribed clexane, i would defo recommend emla cream as its very painful. Also get some arnica cream or gel, this prevents bruising or heals it plus use bio oil after a bath, it keeps the skin supple for injections as the skin starts to firm up after a while. 
Dietry wise, reduce caffeine but i used to have one cup of tea a day in the morning it was like my treat for the day. 
Keep a medication diary so if in the unfortunate event that it does fail you can see what drugs you have and if they try and put you on the same protocol the 2nd time, you know to question it.
As for low AMH, i too have low AMH but this doesnt affect the amount of meds you have. I had a relatively small amount of meds in comparison to other ladies.
The last thing i recommend is to read read read thus way you feel confident challenging some of the doctors ideas. It is important that if you dont think something is right, say so because you are the patient at the end of the day. 
I wish you all heaps of luck and hope you get that positive result. Of course im happy to answer any questions but i dont always have the answers lol 
Book wise i recommend a Zita West one assisted conception. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey All,

Seems like we've got a little newbie crew goin on here   

Thanks for the book recommendation, I'll have a look at it. Yes a chilled out chistmas is jus what I need!! I look forward to hearing about your first appointment.

Hi Em, I am having my second down regulation injection (zoladex) next Tuesday. I've found i've had a few side affects but nothing major. I have regualr headaches, occasional hot flushes and im quite emotional but i think thats to be expected anyway. Oh and i've become forgetful overnight lol. I know how difficult it is but try not worrying about stimulation drugs for now. Take one step at a time. I do exactly the same but im finding it hard to find brain space to worry about everything at once!!  Let me know how you get on.

Ronnie
xxxxx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Thank you so much for the advice. It's so helpful coming from someone who has already been through it all. Also thanks for the book recomendation. 

When do you start your next round?

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ronnie, the headaches on down regs is because you arent drinking enough. I had same thing to start with. Get a minimum of 2 litres in you a day. You will notice the difference and it will get you used to drinking it for when you do stimms. I used to carry a bottle of water everywhere and was always sipping it. I bought the 2 litre bottles of water so i could keep a measure of it. You will be weeing for england for the first few days but your body does get used to it.

As for next treatment, not sure. We have follow up appt in the new year but our clinic was mega expensive so we are going down the nhs route now as we get 3 free attempts. So im going on a fitness regime and going from there. It will prob be end of year 2012. 

Theres also an online magazine you can order called fertility road thats also helpful.


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Ronnie and Sarah,

Nice to meet you both. Looking forward to our upcoming IVF journeys Ronnie. Sorry to hear your first attempt did not work Sarah 

How long are you on your down reg for Ronnie? Are the injections hurting?

Thanks for the advice Sarah. Wow I didn't know there was so much to learn about IVF and helping ourselfs along the way. I have already thought I will be cutting back on the caffiene and getting back into healthy eating. No idea about any of other stuff. Thankyou and if you have anymore tips please share 

I too have low AHM but saw you managed to collect 13eggs!! They have told me I may only get around 5-6?? My AMH is 5.2 so a little lower than yours but still in the low banding. I have read lots of other people with low AMH also getting lots of eggs too. Mmm don't really understand it

Anyway please keep coming back to see us Sarah and helping us out and let us know when you start your next lot.

Ronnie look forward to hearing how you get on and will let you know how I do.

Heres lots of luck to us first timers

xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Robinson as for only 5-6 eggs i wouldnt assume. Just ride with it and remember it only takes one good quality one. Youre better to have few good quality that loads of ok quality. They will grade your eggs when you have egg collection. I really wouldnt worry about this.i know of a lady who only got one egg and it was brilliant grade and she is now pregnant so just shows ya.
As for diet etc etc, i wouldnt go OTT, you are human after all and completely changing your diet is not good either. Again aother lady went on a strict slimming world diet which was detrimental, she got a negative. It was too extreme. All you need to do is make sure you up your protein in your diet and get ya fruit and veg in. I just made sure i had lots of chicken, eggs, fish, milk, cheese, yoghurts, some red meat too. We know our own bodies and know whats good for us and as usual its everything in moderation. Of course no alcohol through stimming but during DR its ok to have a very small glass of wine, 125ml. Stick to the recommended amount for a woman which is 2-3 units. I only had this once in the DR time but it was a celebration and tbh i did enjoy the chill out and treat. I did DR for a long time because i had a dominant  follicle but generally you down reg for 2 weeks ish.


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for that Sarah. Your advice is great as I think it could be easy to start over thinking things and going abit OTT on the diet etc! Your right it does only take one good quality egg for a result and thats all we can all hope for. 

Thankyou again for advice. I am getting other half to download me that book onto kindle to get me started 

Keep in touch pls

xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Will do and like i said i dont know it all but have had a pretty intense treatment with immune treatment too so have a bit of experience and have been where you ladies are today so know its important to get the answers yesterday lol!!!! So feel free to ask questions, have bookmarked so can help you out anytime. 

As for the blokes get them on wellman conception vitamins or if you have the money get onto zita wests website and buy the vitamen its aimed directly at fertility. It is about £20-£25 for a months worth. Men should also take vitamin C its good for sperm.


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

hya newbie crew (lol)

Took me a while to catch up on all the posts 

Well we went to our appt this evening and feel better as the staff were so friendly! We had our bloods taken to check for hiv etc, hubby has got to do a sample on 14/12 and we have another appt to get results and get our treatment plan on 16/12. They reckon my treatment will start either late dec or early jan! how exciting and scary lol.

how are u guys getting on?

*Sarah* - thank u so much for your advice, it is very kind of you to share your experience with us. We welcome any advice you can give us. Good luck to you hun for the future 

Lau xxx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice about drinking more water sarah. Keep us updated on your follow up appointment in the new year. 

Robinson, 
I am having one more injection then starting FSH (stimulating injections) on 13th Jan. I will have had the down reg for 2 months. To be honest, I had my first injection straight after surgery so I was pretty out of it. It was put into my stomach that was already full of holes from the surgery so I was pretty sore anyway. It did really bruise tho. Im having Zoladex which I would have had after surgery anyway to help with my Endo so there may be other types of injections?? Zoladex is an implant that lasts a month so you dont have them everyday, only once a month.

Lau,

So it seems we are doing this together! We have our treatment plan date on 22nd Dec. Soo glad to hear that you feel better and that the staff are so friendly. It is all very exciting and scary!! lol. I wasn't really the type of persoon to go these sites but I was recommended it and now im actually glad I did as it's really nice to be able to share this experience with someone going through the same thing. 

Look forward to catching up with you all soon    

xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi newbies,

Hope were all well?

Laulau,

Glad your appt went well at the clinic. Its so reassuring when the staff are nice and friendly as makes you feel more confident in the clinic. Wow won't be long until you start your treatment then. I have just started af yesterday so started tablets today for 21days then onto down reg for me around 22nd hopefully 
Hope all your tests come back ok and OH has good s/a result. Are you having to fund your ivf?

Ronnie,
Why did you have to do down reg for so long? I think I will only be on down reg for two weeks then will start stimulating drugs beginning of Jan. Thats what my sheet says but that may change once I actually start the drugs. Mmm wonder what drugs i'll be on then. Your right Ronnie nice to share our experiences with others going through the same at same time. I am the same regarding chat sites but so glad I've joined.

I have ordered the zita west book and am very grateful for any more tips Sarah. Many thanks

Speak to you all soon

Em xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi Robinson,
I was due to have the zoladex after surgery anyway to help treat the endo. So I guess it dues both jobs. I imagine you'll be on something different as the zoladex lasts a month. So what tablets have you started now before down reg?


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey ronnie,

Im on tablet called cilest which is like the pill from what i can make out. They put you on this for 21 days so they have full control of your cycle. I used to be on the pill but came off it 30mths ago when we started ttc so I think thats why I'm getting the headaches. Not used to the drugs,lol!
How are you feeling? What's next for you?

Hope everyone else is well

Em Xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hya girls

How are u and hows the hormones today?  

I have thrown myself into xmas shopping etc this weekend (last weekend I was all over the place, stressed and hormonal lol).  I'm going to try and chill out now until our next appt on the 16/12 - easily said than done hey.

Em - I took cilest pill for 12 years (quite funny when you think about it cus I took that for all them years to prevent pregnancy, little did I know!).  We have been told that we get 2 attempts on the NHS, the clinic we go to are also private and seem to have good reviews so fingers crossed.

Ronnie - cant believe we both get our treatment plans within a few days, will be great to share info/experiences etc.  Im just so negative though - I always think that something will go wrong at every stage - keep saying to myself 'positive mental attitude' lol  

Hope your all having a good weekend, speak soon


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

Hope your all wel?l

LauLau,

Sorry to hear you have been stressed but its very normal and I think were allowed to be with all this stuff going on and all the new information to take in!!
Hope the xmas shopping is going well. Luckily I have done all mine as wanted to be organised and have nothing to worry about when going through ivf. Also bought all birthday presents upto march 

Wow 12 years!! I took pill for 8yrs. Its ironic your told from being young don't get pregnant its the worst thing that can happen and then when you want to nothing!! Very frustrating but at least we are all on our way to pregnancy now. We have to stay positive and look to the future and think 2012 we could be mums 
That's good you get two attempts. Were privately funded due to hubby already having a son.

Not long to wait until your treatment plans come wow!! I might get mine aound same time hopefully. Just waiting for our invoice and once we,ve paid that they send us all our dates which must be treatment plan. How exciting 

Speak soon and enjoy rest of weekend. Back to work for me tomorrow after two weeks off 

Em xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Robinson- I've been on cilest before as a pill. I took Sarah's advice about drinking more water for my headaches which seems to have helped so maybe give that a try. It makes sense for them to get control over your cycle in preparation to start. For me I think having an AF will aggravate my endo and I am also in agony with them. I guess I just skipped that part and had extra down reg! As for Xmas pressies and birthdays......well bloody done to you lol. So organised! Let us know when you get your plan.

As for what happens next, I have next zoladex jab on Tue (which I'm not looking forward to), then fill out massive amount of paper work where we sign our lives away, then try and chill till our next appointment on 22nd Dec when we get our plan. You have an appointment on that day too don't you? I'm a teacher so gonna use the time off to get my shopping done and keep me busy!!

Lau- Yes just a few days apart. And seems Robinson will be very close too. My friend was talking to me about positive thinking and saying how much of an impact it can have. She was telling me about a book she was recommended. She didn't tell me what its called as i think it may arrive in my stocking from Santa   She said about it as I'm usually such a positive person but recently I've been struggling. It's such a difficult situation. You want to stay positive but at the same time be realistic while trying to digest, rationalise and keep sane at the same time. aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh! A bit like that! I'll let you know what it's called!

Hope you all have a good week

Ronnie 
xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey girls,

Feeling a little low today. Got upset for first time in two weeks  Think its the thought of whats coming and maybe a delayed reaction from having tubes out. I'm gona try to stay as positive as possible as I'm sure it will have an effect on process.

Ronnie, 
Endo must be really hard to live with. Glad you get to skip af  Thanks, lol I just felt with everything else going on I didn't want to worry about christmas shopping and family and friends birthday presents etc. I have such a busy job and with that and ivf I felt this may be enough to deal with. Lovely you,ll have a good two weeks off at christmas and new year then to get your head around plan. Yes I should have an appt 21st or 22nd as got af on 1st and the aim to start you on d/reg 21 days later. There a really efficent clinic so I'm pretty sure my appt will be then. Yes I have taken Sarah's tip and am starting to drink lots of water 

Be nice for us all to get plans together and compare.

Speak soon

Em xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Robinson- Girl you gotta let it out. For a week after my op I was a mess. Didn't even wanna open the curtains. This whole process is a massive thing to try and get our heads around. If your anything like me, getting a plan and knowing exactly whats happening will keep you focused. You've done a great job of eliminating things to worry about i.e presents so why not take some time out to have a cry!! Hope you feel better tomorrow hun.

I asked my friend for the name of that book. It's called The Secret by Rhonda Byrne (about £6 on amazon). It's all about positive thinking. I haven't personally read it but you might wanna try it. It might be nice to read something not directly related to IVF!!!! 

Have a good week Newbies


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Ronnie. I have had a good cry now and am back to feeling excited again about the coming journey  I think your right once I have had the down reg appt and we get treatment plan I'll have a focus and something to look forward to.

Thanks for the book name will check it out and downlaod for kindle if looks appealing

Have a good week all

Em x

Ps: well done on your signiture. Managed to do mine yesterday x


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hiya ladies,

hope you dont mind me jumpin in...i just wanted to say how lovely it is too see you all supporting each other so much !!!!  

its so important that you talk to others going thru the same as you, it helped me deal with it so much, stopped me feeling like i was the only one in the world havin IVF.

you have been given lots of good tips from sarah which is great. the water is defo one of the big things you must try and remember to do everyday, so important to flush all those drugs out of your system. keeping a wee diary if you can be bothered is a another good idea, just things like how you are feeling, any aches and pains etc,any new things you have tried,in saying that though theres not much you can take apart from paracetamol. hot packs are good for headaches,i suffered terrible headaches wen d/r and stimmin and between the paracetamol and the hot packs it was fine.

hot water bottles are good for your tummy to help with any soreness there wen u are injecting but dont use a hot water bottle after you have had your embryos put back as they dont like the heat, it perishes them.same with baths as well after your transfer, dont have them.

the best piece of advise i can give you all is try your best to stay as calm as you can, i know its easier said than done but i honestly feel that the PMA and relaxed attitude towards your tx makes all the difference.

i wish you all the luck in the world for your treatments and hopefully 2012 will the year that all your dreams come true.    

please feel free to ask me anything, id be only too glad to help if i can.

love
michelle  
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Michelle,

Of course we don't mind you jumpin in. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

I have read your signiture and many congratulations on your BFP!!! I wish you lots of luck in your pregnancy and hop all goes well. Looks like you have been through a tough time and you are one of many I have seen on here that proves dreams do come true.

Thanks for all the tips. I am trying my best to have a PMA. Most days I can achieve this with the support from family, friends and you guys but them few down days do come every now and again.

Lots of luck to you. Keep popping in on us

Emxx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hya girls,

Em- I've taken some of ur advice today and shopped til I dropped during my dinner break - in hoping to have all my presents sorted by the end of the week, I'm getting organised lol. Sorry u have felt down, it's natural. I was like it last week. It just seems to hit u that u need help but that's all we need - a little help to become mums. 2012 is our year  

Ronnie- I'm defo going to get that book. I'm usually so positive, if I'm honest I think I'm negative sometimes to protect myself in case it fails. Hey ho it's worth a try. It WILL work lol.

Will be fab if we get our treatment plans around the same time.  Like you have both said once we have our plans we will know exactly where we stand and listening to others stories once the treatment starts the time flies by (apart from the 2ww)!  I don't know bout u guys but I've loved it this month not having to worry bout how often we have had action, not feeling guilty bout it all and not looking for symptoms etc. 

Thank u so much Michelle for ur advice and for taking the time to message us. A HUGE congrats on ur BFP, take it easy hun  

I'm so jealous - need to get my signature sorted lol.  Sorry if I've missed anything/responses, I'm responding on my phone as haven't got a laptop this week.

PMA girls, PMA lol x x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Laulau,

Nice to hear from you. Well done on your shopping exepidition . Bet you will be organised before you know it. I am feeling miles better today thanks. 
Your right it did just hit me that all thats left is ivf but now I know this is the best road to be on. I was hoping to get our invoice in post today but no such luck. Not sure whether to ring the clinic and check if its on way but seem a little impatient 

Just want to get some details now of whats to come. Yes the 2ww   Not looking forward to that part will be very very hard to resist taking test!
LOL, I'm not missing the action at all think I've had enough to last me life time over last 2.5yrs  Very relieving to not be thinking about ov and pregnancy signs
Hope you get your signiture done

Ronnie- Hope your well?

PMA Newbies xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well girls there is nothing like a little retail therapy - just got back from another session lol. Really need our treatment to start cus I can feel an addiction starting lol.

Em- I'd give the clinic a call, I'm sure they will understand - just do the 'I'm sorry to be a pain but........'  

I reckon I'll live on here during the 2ww, I have cancelled some of my Xmas leave to save it for around ET time (we don't get any time off at my place of work - do you?).

Just out of interest have either of u told many people about your treatment - we haven't told anyone. I know it sounds silly but I don't think I could deal with the questions and sympathy if u get what I mean.  I do hate the questions like, 'when are u going to start trying'.  

Anyway, I finally did my signature - does it make sense  

PMA - speak soon 

Lau x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Laulau

Well done on signiture its great 

Yes think I will give them a ring tomorrow for a pester 

We have only told family and close friends. The problem was when we got married we knew we wanted a family straight away and so did everyone else 
So when it didn't happen after two years it was obvious something was wrong and then friends and family around me starting getting pregnant . So of course I was unable to hide it. I have obviously told work as they have known about the last year of tests and hospital admissions as needed time off. Work have been fantastic and are happy for me to have off whatever time I need. So am very lucky on that score. Why can't you get time off? It's very unfair

I still hate that now ' so when are you going to have a family of your own?'   Very irritating. Sympathy is very hard to deal with as it just does not solve your problem. But remember PMA and hopefully we won't be getting any sympathy as will get ++ results 

Will let you know what they say tomorrow

PMA xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Newbies,

Check us all out with our fancy signatures   Not sure we're gonna be calling ourselves newbies for much longer lol.

Just catching up....

Robinson- I think you should call, it can't do any harm!

Michelle- Thanks for jumping in with advise. Congrats on BFP  

Lau- We are the same as you. I haven't told anyone except a good friend (who by the way wants to be known as my DW on here lol). I've told my boss at work due to the time off. My immediately family know I'm going to have IVF but they think I'll be starting in 3 months time as that is what the consultant said while i was in hospital. My family are amazing but when we realised it would be happening sooner we decided it was something we wanted to do privately together. I can't bare the pity look when the head tilts to the side! when we found out we were going to have IVF we felt as though our relationship had been put under a magnifying glass and everyone was looking at us. so not telling anyone is what we have decided.

I don't know about you girls but it's constantly at the forefront on my thoughts so not telling anyone helps as i cant talk about it all the time!! 

Next zoladex injection tomorrow.....ouch!

speak soon Ladies 
xxx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all,

Hope were all well? 

LOl, I think your right Ronnie we won't be newbies soon 

Laulau and Ronnie- well done you too for being able to do ivf privately. I would have loved to have kept it between me and husband but it wasn't to be as events unfolded. Yes always at the fore front of my thoughts too but I have some work colleagues who had ivf so nice they understand. 

I rung clinic today and she said invoice was psoted out yesterday so should be waiting for me when I get home. Then I asked if the 21 days would still be counted from 1st when af came rather then invoice daye. She informed me d/reg would def be this side of christmas  So all very exciting!!

Speak soon Newbies   

Em xxx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

How r we all today?

I've stocked up on pineapple and brazil nuts (can't believe how expensive nuts are now lol). I'm not sure how much I should be eating but thought I'd just introduce it to my diet.

Yeah Em it's rubbish how work don't give me time off, I'll have to use leave and if I'm poorly at all phone in sick (something I haven't done in years).  They class it as elective treatment like plastic surgery, they will accommodate time off as and when but has to be leave etc. never mind. It's good news about ur invoice and it all getting started before Xmas  

Ronnie I have told my boss so that I can book leave at short notice etc. I think it can work both ways with choosing to tell people cus sometimes there are some people I'd like to tell but don't want to risk my situation being the topic of conversation. There has been times when people have been on and on about us having children and I've just wanted to shout, WE CANT SO BACK OFF lol.  Good luck with ur injection tom  

My appt a week on Friday will soon come round - cant wait to get our treatment plan. Just hope DH sperm result is ok and that our bloods are ok.........step at a time hey.

Not sure if we have already discussed this but whereabouts do u live - I live in the west midlands. 

Speak soon girls x x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Newbies,

I was looking at brazil nuts in shop today and debating whether or not to buy any  Me and DH are taking prengacare supplements which have selium in I think so didn't want to over do it. What do you think? Will it hurt to eat the right foods on top of vitamins?

I suppose thats one way of looking at it being elective Laulau but the bottom line is we didn't chose to be unable to have children naturally  So I still feel its a little unfair at times

Ronnie hope all goes well tomorrow. 

I live in East Yorkshire/humberside area so not far from you really Laulau. What bloods are you awaiting to have back. Lots of luck for those and DH sperm test.

When I arrived home today my invoice has still not arrived so hope it arrives tomorrow  Hat this waiting game

Speak soon xx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

LauLau- felt i wanted to respond to your situation regarding work. As for it being elective that is absolute tosh, trying for a baby cannot be compared to plastic surgery and if i were u i would have been infuriated. I went to see my GP and was signed off sick for the treatment, in total i was off 6 weeks. I felt that all the drugs I was on were making me tired etc and that i wanted to focus on treatment. My company pay sick pay so i was lucky and if you went down this route they would be bound to pay too. I had a meeting with occupational health and they agreed that it was in my best interest to be off work. It is such an emotional rollercoaster once you get in the full swing of stimms. You will be black and blue, ache from the bruises and generally feel drained. Forget work and having a clean attendance, you need to think of you now. Lets face it, we only ever want to go through ivf once if we can help it, some of us arent that lucky but it really is a hard process.

Robinson- brazil nuts should be fine to eat. Id defo say that the food version is the first port of call and the vitamins come second. I make a point of having veg with every meal and make sure i have some squash nkt just plain water and start drinking at 7am so i get my full 2-3 litres in. Up ya milk in take too, make a lovely de caf milky coffee or better still a milky hot choc or milkshake. Skimmed is fine.


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey All

Hope were all well? 

I got my invoice today! Yah!  So gona pay that tomorrow then await our appointments/treatment plan to come through the post

Sarah- nice to hear from you again. Thanbks for advice. I have started trying to drink 2-3L of water a day to try and get into habit of but finding it difficult. So think I will try adding squash as you suggested. That was a question I had regarding milk as I drink skimmed and wondered if this was good enough but sounds like its fine. I'm gona buy some decaf and hot chocolate on weekend and brazil nuts. I totally agree with you Sarah regarding work. We shouldn't have to worry about that on top of ivf process.

How did go today Ronnie?

Em xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hya

Hope ur all ok.

Thanks for the advice sarah, its really appreciated. With regards to the work situation I agree with u guys its an absolute joke!! I'm just going to see how I feel and wont hesitate in calling in sick if necessary  

Em, it's frustrating your invoice hasn't come   hopefully it will come tomorrow.  If not get back on there case. We take pregnacare conception but were just trying to eat more fruit, veg and brazil nuts etc. Can't do any harm I suppose, just go with what u feel best.  The blood results were waiting for is for egg reserve, HIV, stds etc. DH has to take sample in on 14/12 (prob want a recent sample to determine type of treatment) - we get results and hopefully treatment plan on 16/12

Hope ur injection went well Ronnie.

Speak soon

Lau x


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Think my reply was delayed Em   glad ur invoice arrived.

As Sarah has suggested think I'm going to start drinking more milk, milk shakes and hot chocolate sounds yummy to me


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Robinson - the water is so difficult. I am not really a drinker and prob only drink 1/2 to 3/4 litre a day before treatment. But as i of course didnt want ohss it was forced in. I started drinking at around 7am and made a point of having a glass before my daily cuppa tea. Its approx a glass an hour. I also used to buy the 6pk of 2ltr bottles of water so i could measure my drinking and i had a goal.

As for milk, yes skimmed is absolutely fine, its the protein they want you to have not the fat and so skimmed or whatever one you like is fine. Its not recommended to have soya or goats milk though. So if you have an intolerance to milk just up your protein in your diet. I have a sesitivity to milk and so made sure i had either chicken or fish for my evening meal and its a bit random but snacked on chicken in the daytime. I would cook a chicken or chicken breast whatever i had time to do, cut it up and nibble on it with a bit of sweet chilli. Just need to be inventive about getting that protein in. I googled what protein foods were and tried to cover most of them.


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey,

Laulau- Glad invoice arrived too  Gona pay that asap. It says on the letter my appintments for down reg and scans are ready to send as soon as we pay. So at docs tomorrow night for check up and if all ok gona pay up. Good luck with all your blood results. Hope you get good egg reserve result and Dh S/A ok.

Sarah- thanks for advice. I'm not a big drinker either but gona force myself every which way. I'm fine with milk so will prob have milky drink am and pm to top up whilst doing ivf. 

Speak soon girlies xx
PMA


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hiya girlies,

i see you are all still full of PMA.......its great to see that !! 

can i just put my bit in.....the brazil nuts, you dont need to start with them until after you have had your EC.if you are taking preganacy vitamins then they will have selenium in them and that is wot is in the nuts. same goes for your pineapple juice,only need to take it after you EC.

i drink skimmed milk and did so through all my cycles, i just added some nesquick with it to take away the taste of it as i cant drink milk straight either.
xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Nessibro,

Read your signiture and congratulations on your BFP!! Must be so lovely the moment all your dreams come true. Wishing you lots of luck with pregnancy 

I think PMA and this site might just keep us all sane. Yes I did wonder about taking both vits and brazil nuts as I know its the selenium we want.
Thanks for your advice. More welcome anytime pls

Em xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

S'up Newbies  

Seems my post from earlier didn't post!  

Anyway, really happy the invoice came Robinson. Just one less thing to worry about now. Your work situation is really rubbish Lau but seems Sarah has some good points for you to look into. My Jab was fine, not as bad as i thought it would be and it's out of the way now. Guess i better get used to them anyway   

I got the Zita West book and have had a look. It's got me thinking lots tho. When do we start really preparing. I know it might sound stupid but when do we start eating the particular foods/avoiding certain foods. I know about the nuts and pineapple thanks to nessiebro but what about the rest? When should we start taking folic acid? Should i already be taking vitamins? Oh dear  

Any ideas ladies??

P.s Im from South London


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Girls

Hope your all well?

Ronnie- Thanks. Gona get it paid up today or tomorrow then hopefully we should recieve some appointments in post next week  Glad your jab was fine. Yes better get used to the jabbing 

My Zita West book has arrived today too. So gona get cuppa and have a look at it. I am already taking pregnacare vits as is DH. Like Laulau I've started trying to incoporate more fruit and veg into diet. Thinking about going decaf too  That is going to be hard

Speak soon xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for ur advice Nessiebro and BIG congrats on ur BFP, take care of yourself.

Ronnie I'd suggest taking vitamins now, we both take pregnacare conception like Em as it has everything in them including folic acid. I'm glad your injection went well.

Em, I've never done so much reading but to be honest I don't think I'll fully understand it all until the start of the process. The books give you such a good insight though.

Well I'm so glad it's Friday tomorrow (a week tom and we will have our appt) scary but good.

I'm looking forward to the weekend, finishing Christmas shopping and get to see DH as he has been away for a week  

PMA  x x


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi girlies,

start taking your folic acid now, 400mg is the recommended dose. i was taking it for 3 years before out tx actually started, it wont do you any harm, it is quite a slow drug going into your system so the sooner you start the better.

if you are taking the pregnancare vitamins then you dont need to take folic acid as there is normally 400mg folicacid in each vitamin tablet,if not then you just get enough folic acid tablets to bring your daily dose up to 400mg.

as for the coffee, we are all different in wot we feel is right. i was a coffee-holic and drank heaps and heaps of cups everyday, all decaf mind but still theres caffeine in it but i stopped it completely about 6 weeks before i started my tx.i just wanted to get over the "withdrawal" headaches from it before i started the drugs and now that i am pg i havent had a single cup which i do miss but like i said....everyone is totally different so for some cutting down on a few cups might be ok for you or to go onto decaf....wotever you feel happy with then is best to go with  

when i started stimmin was when i started with different foods such as more milk, cheese,chicken, nuts etc.you dont want to add all these drastic changes to your body until you have to.

ive got the zita west book as well and it is information overload and you are right laulau106.........you probably will understand it more once you start going thru the actual process but it is good to read for sure.

hope you are all well in this horrid weather 
xxxxx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks girls. I'll be hitting Boots tomorrow to fill up on vitamins. Oh just think of the points lol! I'm generally quite a healthy eater but I'm going to be more conscious of getting extra fruit and veg in too. 

Thanks nessiebro for your extra advice. It's so nice of you to help answer these questions. I woke up panicing in the night about folic acid lol. I can officially say IVF makes you loopy! 

Lau- Next Friday will be here in no time! Enjoy your weekend with DH   

Robinson- seriously don't overload on that.....you'll wake up in the night panicking about all sorts!!!

xx xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey girls,

Hope your all well??

OMG I started reading the Zita West book yesterday and feel like my head will burst. Def too much information. Feel even more confused. As you guys say hopefully it will all become clear once we start 

Nessiebro- thanks for advice. There is already 400mg in pregnacare and ive stocked up so gona keep taking that everyday as am doing. I think I will def be cutting down on caffiene as I feel this is right for me and DH. I'm a tea belly and average about 6 cups a day so gona cut to 2 if I can and DH is a massive coffee lover and it recommends cutting down to 3 for him which hes fine with. Still finding it difficult alk this drinking water buisness. I feel your right bout food as its not good to change drastically as it could have bad effect.

Laulau- I'm still on overload from Zita  Not gona pick the book up today. Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned enjoy

Ronnie- your right need to not get overloaded. DH and I had good chat last night and as he is the more rational and logical one he calmed me down regarding going OTT on food and drink changes. So feel better now and after reading advice feel we should't be drastically changing anyway

Hope you all have lovely weekend. Going out for slap up meal with DH tonight then going to friends for tea tomorrow night and at my parents for Sunday lunch. Lots to look forward too

Em xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Evening girls

Hope you all enjoying your weekend?

Well my head is spinning and I really dont know what to think- HELP lol

As you know DH has been away for over a week and I think I OV about 8 days ago (tender breasts etc), I'm day 23 of usually around 32 - 36 day cycle.  We had sex this evening (sorry TMI)   and afterwards I had light pink blood when I wiped!  I've never bled after sex before and it wasnt rough   I'm not due on for at least 9 days.  I've never had a period as eaRly as 23 days even when I was on clomid.  What do you think it could be?

I'm letting my mind wonder like a) do I have an infection or something (and will this delay the treatment I'm due to start). b) Has my period all of a sudden decided to come exceptionally early (and will this affect my treatment grrrrr).  C) I've heard of implantation bleeding but surely not after all this time trying D) were we rough whilst having sex (no different to normal and no pain) so could it be that?

I guess I just need to see whether my period comes in the next few days or not and perhaps I should phone my clinic as they were gearing everything up for my period coming around the 23rd

I feel a little heavy down below and I'm having a few twinges - Sorry for waffling and all the questions I'm just confused  

Nothing is ever simple hey, whatever it is I'm sure we will get around it  

Thanks for listening 

Lau xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Laulau,

Having nice weekend thanks but always check on here to see how everyone is.

Sorry to hear about your worries but it does sound suspicious. I would be thinking exactly the same regarding bleed/pink stuff. I have had the same happen to me and your head immediately goes to maybe i'm pregnant. Maybe you are and I hope you are as this would be amazing . Unfortunately theres that little niggle we all get when we've been trying for sooooo long and know the disappointed feeling every month saying don't be so ridiculous of course i'm not pregnant. I'm sure it won't be an infection and if you weren't rough prob isn't that then. Could very well be implantation bleeding but only time will tell- sorry hun the emotional wait is agnony

I've been abit up and down in mood last 3-4 days and know i'm being totally irrational. Had sore leaking breast, been really fatigued and feeling sick, period was week early?? Anyway I don't have any tubes so its completly stupid of me!! But my mind always wonders only natural

Hope I been of some help. I know how your feeling. There's no harm in ringing the clinic and talking it through. 
I really hope ypur period doesn't come 
Don't hesitate to reply if you need to talk i'm on here tonight checking

Emxxx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Em,

Thanks for getting back to me - I really appreciate it.  I went to bed early last night but ended up waking up in the middle of the night wide awake 

Well I had period like pains last night and aching on the right side but I haven't had any further blood.  I really don't think its implantation or pregnancy related.  I'm just worried that something is wrong with me - I think you just get extra sensitive when all this is going on.  I don't think I'm going to bother phoning the clinic as I dont think its my period (I might just mention it at my appt on Friday).  I just worry that the clomid has done something to me (feel so paranoid about everything!).

Anyway enough about me...............how are u feeling?  sorry you have been feeling down (I was in a fowl mood a couple of weeks ago - thank god DH just laughed at me, I was so awful!) Its worse when you feel that you are being totally irrational  as you just cant control it. I wonder why you are having sore leaking breasts, fatigue and feeling sick - have you mentioned it to your doctor?  Its prob your hormones and all the anxiety.  My god what do we put our bodies through........................it will all be worth it in the end  

Keep your chin up hun, I'll be on here most this morning if you wanna chat.

Speak soon  

Lau x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Laulau,

LOL, what are we like! Totally irrational. I just burst into tears this morning at breakfast. God don't know whats up with me. Feel soooo emotional. So glad my DH gives me big hugs when I need it 
If your really worried hun I would go to docs and get checked out and speak to clinic. I think your right we are super sensitive when going through this process. I've been sensitive ever since we started this process of ttc. 

Sorry you didn't get much sleep . I'm sure theres nothing wrong but you need to get it checkd out for piece of mind. I've been to docs and he says its nothing to worry about regarding breast, thinks it just nodules and is sending me for scan at breast clinic to be on safe side. I'm not worried about that now doc reassured me. I think your right alot of anxiety flying around.
I'm sur it will be worth it in end when were mummies 

Thanks for support hun 

Em xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I'll make you laugh...............I was just listening to christmas songs and I burst into tears, 30 minutes later I'm singing and getting all jolly!!!!  I think I need locking up  

Aww that's good that you got it checked out, hope all goes well with your scan but I'm sure it will.  Try and do something that will keep you occupied (easier said than done I know).  DH has popped out so I'm going to put a chick flick on and have some treats lol. 

I think I'm going to see how I feel in the next few days (Ive prob just overreacted with it all) and if I'm still concerned I'll phone the clinic.

Thanks again for listening and try and enjoy the rest of your weekend without killing DH  

BIG  

Lau XxX


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL, that did make me laugh. I'm sure theres many more irrational outbursts to come. I know i'll get through it with the support of you and the other wonderful ladies on here.

I've been curled up on sofa for last 2hrs watching gossip girl. A friend at work leant me first series. Getting abit addicted  At least it keeping my mind occupied

Sounds like plan hun, see how you feel and ring someone. Its nice to get medical backup for reassurance

Thanks for listening too and i'm off to parents this aft were I know i'll get pampered  I'll try let DH live to see another day 



Em xxx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL, I'm sure your right - I'm like this and I havent even started any drugs yet!! 

Gossip girl sounds good and you go ahead and get addicted!!  Parents house is always a good idea.........I was at mine some of the time last week getting spoilt (never too old) - Enjoy  

PMA    

Lau xx


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL, god knows what we,ll be like on drugs 

Speak soon. Here's to the remainder of our weekend 

xxx


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Em, Laura, Ronnie, and all you other ladies. Can I join in your newbie group? I am starting my first try at IVF next cycle, which shouls start 18th this month. I am not going on the pill as I have not had my day 2 blood test, but the clinic nurses said that it wont matter. I have all my dates for when I start my buserelin and my scan dates, hopefully doing egg collection 30th Jan! 
Is anyone else too scared of it not working that they find it hard to be optomistic? My husband cant understand my attitude, but after 3 years of trying I feel worn down by everything! Plus if I allow myself to get excited I tend to go WAY over the top!! 
Anyway, off to wrap up the last of my presents, and wait for Strictly Come Dancing results....sad I know!
Looing forwards to hearing from you,
Kat


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Kat

Welcome to the newbies group Nice to have you on board. I'm sorry but this weekend seems to have been abit emotional for me and laulau  Think its just the hormones or the actual reality i'm going for ivf

I know exctly what you mean about finding it difficult to be optimistic. I'm not letting myself believe this may actually be it for us, we may actually get our baby. It makes me cry just writing that as its too hard too believe. My huby is very much like yours Kat and does not get my attitude at all but I think it is just a coping mechanism. If it doesn't work then I never let myself get too excited. This doesn't mean to say i'm not positive about the process as i'm looking forward to it lots of ways as this could be our time  Anyway as you've read our attitude is PMA on here and I do believe this is key to making it through the ivf and i'd like to believe key to getting BFP 

Nothing wrong with abit of strictly

Emxx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Welcome Kat, lovely to hear from you.

We get our treatment plan on Friday and results for blood test (test to check sti's, egg reserve etc).  We have been told treatment will hopefully start end of dec/beginning of jan - exciting and scary 

Like Em has said we've all been a little emotional lately but I suppose it's only to be expected. I've got to say I have found it great being able to come on her and share stories, getting support from all the great ladies on here  

I'm exactly the same with regards to not believing it will happen but do think it's a just a way of protecting ourselves (just in case) - DH is also the positive one in our household, it's prob because we read loads of info and analyse everything more so perhaps. But as Em said were trying hard to have a positive attitude  

I'm waiting for the X factor results - now that's sad lol.

Speak soon 

Lau x x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Newbies,

How are we all today??

Well we got our ivf pack through post today. Loads of paperwork to fill out  But on the brighside my apptmoint card 

Does anyone know about using a hot water bottle in our cycle before egg transfer?? Seen a few people write about it on other threads 

Just over a week til start down reg  In my pack it says have to have mock embryo transfer- very worried about this as my body did not like catheter when had hycosy and do not want to be in pain and stressed when it come to real thing 

Love
Em xx


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

robinson84 ...... great news you got your pack thru 2day !!!  makes it more real dosnt it!! 
as for a hot water bottle, yes you can use it all the way thru ur tx until you get your ET then dont put any heat at all on your tummy as the embies dont like the heat and they can perish. Not that there is mnuch chance of it happening but no sunbathing or anything that gets ur body temp up,no steam rooms or jacuzzis, try to keep your temp to normal.
good luck with your d/r and if you have any other questions please just ask 
michelle x


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Newbies,

hope you're all well,

Wow, I was away for a day and had so much to catch up on. Seems we've all been a bit up and down. I've been all over the place this wknd. I've been soo irrational. laughing one min, crying my eyes out the next!!  

Lau-How are you doing now? Are you still feeling rubbish? Sometimes the worry of it all takes over and your m ind starts working overtime. Def mention it on friday jus for peace of mind.

Robinson- Very exciting to have your pack   Partly the reason I havent had time to get on here this weekend was due to filling in paper work. Its a nightmare!! and i still havent finished it!

Kat- welcome to the newbie crew. It's great that you know all of your dates. Im hoping to get mine on the 22nd. 

xxx


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Evening Ladies, how is everyone feeling today? Hope you all had a good day. Mine was ok u till I got hailed on walking home, right drowned rat.
I have a quick question, when should we get our down reg drugs?I am meant to be starting buserelin anout 8th Jan but have not heard from drug company. Would you ladies phone the clinic? I know it is a few weeks away but am getting stressed thinking aboutt christmas hol delays.
Ronnie, what part of south london? I grew up in Streatham but lmoved away when I was 19.
This thread is so helpful, is nice feeling that there are people who understand what you are feeling, and get the sometimes random questions!
Kat xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Kat,

When did they say you should recieve the drugs? It never hurts to call to chase things up, even if it just puts your mind at rest. I live in Streatham vale!! Where do u live now?

so nice to be able to talk to people in the same position xx


----------



## laulau106 (Nov 26, 2011)

Evening Ladies...........how are we all today?

Em - fab news about your ivf pack arriving (what is all the info about?, we should hopefully get ours at our appt on friday.).  I've heard quite a few people talking about using a water bottle up until egg transfer............do u think u will be?  Thats interesting about you needing to have a mock embryo transfer - I was wondering if this will happen with me )I'm going to ask on friday as when I had my HSG it was awful as they had real problems doing it as I have a tilted uterus.  I'll let you know what they say at the Clinic about it.  When is ur next appt? 

Ronnie, I've had a few down days too but feel a little better this evening..........its such an emotional rollercoaster!!  What is all the paperwork about.....I've heard you have to sign your life away lol.  Keep smiling hun  

Kat - I'd defo phone the clinic about your drugs, it cant hurt and will put your mind at ease.

Well I was like road runner this morning taking DH sample to the clinic, I swear every useless driver was in front of me! 
We were worried about the sample as there didn't seem as much in there (compared to other times).  It was soooo stressful this morning as I had to take the sample as its closest to my work place so I got up even earlier than normal to avoid the traffic but DH was not impressed with me rushing him (I feel bad now   ).  We did it in the end though and the nurse said not to worry about the sample as it looked like a normal amount to her.

We get our blood results and DH sperm results on friday and fingers crossed our treatment plan  

It would be good if we could start some kind of chart so we can see at a glimpse who has what appts coming up etc - I'm useless on here so any suggestions would be welcomed lol.

Speak soon  
  

Lau x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey newbies,

Laulau- hey hun, glad to hear your feeling abit better. Im feeling alot better this week mentally and physically  Omg people are right about the paperwork, there's stacks of the stuff  me and Hubby are gona sit down tomorrow night and have ago. That would be great if you ask what your clinic does regarding et. I've got down reg and mock et next thurs. I'm gona ask if I can be sedated if mock is really painful. Im in two minds regarding hot water bottle?? I remember when sh had to do his sperm analysis. There's so many rules and you have to get it there within certain time. In the end dh did it on way in car,lol!  

Ronnie- hows you? When's your down reg starting? Sorry like laulau i cannot remember everyones dates  so much paperwork,lol! Have you got all yours done? 

Kat- hey hope your well? Im not sure about drugs. Think i get mine directly from clinic next Thursday when we go. But i would ring and check wont hurt

Hey nessi- hope your preg  is going well? Thanks for advice. Strugging to give up caffeine at mo. Down to 2 cups a day

Love em Xxx


----------



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
Em, did he really do it in the car That made me smile!  . My dh was always put out as he used to do his sample 1st thing in the morning, kept grumbling that it was too early to look at porn!!
Lau, I am glad you are feeling a bit better today, this jouney is a tough one, we all have down moments.
The paperwork is so daunting, I have not attemped it yet. Was gonna do it this weekend untill my dh informed me his brother is coming over and they are going rock climbing! Not sure if I was included, but have better things to do the week before christmas. Men!
Ronnie, it is a small world! I went to Crown Lane primary school in West Norwood, before it had its makeover!! My local was The Greyhound at the bottom of the common. Now live in Bournemouth. My parents still live there tho, has changed so much. 
Have to book a blood test for next week so I will ask the nurses then about my drugs. Am sure they have it under control but never hurts to ask.
Also, the 15 days wait, is that from when they remove the eggs, or when they put them back in? What about if they grow fertilised egg to blastocyst? 
Lau, chart sounds really good, but I am pants on the computer too.
Have a good day tomorrow everyone
Kat xx


----------



## Ronnie77 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey girls,

Lol....car business made me chuckle too!! not long now, bet you'll feel so much more sorted after Friday. Hopefully you'll get to have a restful christmas.

Glad everyone seems better this week. I think we're all getting a bit muddled with dates and appointments. I have no idea how we'd get a chart going?

Kat- i live jus near the pub. My DP's parents live in south Norwood. Small world eh!! I think the 15 day wait is after the ET.....right ladies??

So i've nearly finished signing my life away. Gave me such a headache. Im already on zoladex Robinson, hopefully starting FSH injections on the 13th Jan. Got my appointment to hopefully get plan on 22nd Dec. What is this mock embryo transfer all about? I've read about it but not entirely sure why some people do have it and some dont? When during the process would u get get it?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

i have started a new thread for ladies undergoing their first ivf

Here is a link to the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277538.new#new

Em


----------

